

Closure conversion: How to compile lambda - swah
http://matt.might.net/articles/closure-conversion/

======
scott_s
This is a minor thing, but Matt should be commended for using a throw-away
polygot as a code example:

    
    
      (lambda (x) z) ; lambda x: z # if you prefer Python

~~~
Jach
The back-and-forth between Lisp and Python was enjoyable.

I frequently put Python/Lisp versions of functions I have to write for C++
courses in the comments in the hopes of inspiring the graders to think beyond.

